# Solved: MySQL Cluster Sartup Failure



## AGTT (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello,

I am currently setting up a MySQL Cluster.

*In brief:*

I have succeeded to the point of starting up the data nodes:

- The management node starts up well. I am able to check the status of the cluster.
- One data node connects to the management node, but its status remains to "starting, (Nodegroup: 0)".
- The other data node starts up well, but it is not shown in the management node.

I have not reached the point to successfully start the MySQLD servers.

*In detail:*

As virtual machines, I have installed Debian 6.0.3 amd64.

I downloaded and configured mysql-cluster-gpl-7.1.18-linux-x86_64-glibc23.tar.gz. I have attached the configuration files and the script I use to manage the cluster.

My setup includes:
- One management server (mgmd), Server3, IP 10.0.0.15;
- Two data nodes (ndbd), and two MySQL Server instances (mysqld), running on the same machines, Server11, and Server21, IP 10.0.0.13, and IP 10.0.0.14, respectively.

I am using the hosts file to point to the right IPs from the hostnames in the MySQL configuration files, /etc/my.cnf, and /etc/config.ini.

*So, the issue:*

According to the right starting order, I start the management server (mgmd), which does start up.
Then, I try starting up the two data nodes (ndbd), but they fail to start and/or to connect to the management server:

The data node on Server21 (10.0.0.14) reports "id=4 @10.0.0.14 (mysql-5.1.56 ndb-7.1.18, starting, Nodegroup: 0)" indefinitely, after it showed no error while starting up. I left it to start overnight, without any change.

The first (other) data node, on Server11, does not report being connected at all, when started: "id=3 (not connected, accepting connect from Server11)".

Neither of the MySQLDs report being connected at all, when started.

If I modify the configuration to run one management server, one data node, and one MySQL server on one host, everything runs properly.

I have tried setting MySQL Cluster up numerous times before, this same type of issue arising each time. If I remember correctly, it did work on i686 Debian 6.0.2.1, when I first tried it; but it isn't working now on Debian 6.0.3 i386 anymore: the same problem happens as on the amd64 Debian. I need it to work on 64-bit Debian; if not, 32-bit is OK.

I ran out of ideas; does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## MatKeep (Jan 4, 2012)

Have you checked out the Quick Start guides:
http://mysql.com/products/cluster/get-started.html#quickstart

Would recommend sending your question to the Cluster forum which is staffed by Cluster engineers and community users:
http://forums.mysql.com/list.php?25


----------



## AGTT (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to respond.



MatKeep said:


> Have you checked out the Quick Start guides:
> http://mysql.com/products/cluster/get-started.html#quickstart


Yes, I have. It's what I based my configuration on.



> Would recommend sending your question to the Cluster forum which is staffed by Cluster engineers and community users:
> http://forums.mysql.com/list.php?25


I am heading there now. Thank you for the suggestion.

The strange fact is that it worked previously on 32-bit, but now, not even. I thought that maybe it was the firewall, but disabling it didn't change anything.


----------



## AGTT (Jan 18, 2010)

So,

I have installed mysql-server, mysql-server-5.1, and mysql-server-core-5.1, removed them a few times, and reinstalled on both servers, disabled the firewall, again, and the data nodes are now connected. I have also connected the MySQL server nodes successfully. I am thinking that these packages have something to do with the ndbd nodes connecting; probably the firewall, too.

Thank you.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

moved to linux forum, where you are more likely to get "better" help than in a windows software forum


----------



## AGTT (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you, Derek.

I am also following this thread: http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?10,507734, as suggested by MatKeep (although I hastily posted it in the _Newbie _forums: fixing it).


----------



## AGTT (Jan 18, 2010)

I resolved the issue.

I had the error 2311:

ndb_mgm> 4 status
Node 4: not started (mysql-5.1.56 ndb-7.1.18)

ndb_mgm> 4 start
Database node 4 is being started.

ndb_mgm> Node 4: Start initiated (version 7.1.18)
Node 4: Forced node shutdown completed. Occured during startphase 3. Caused by error 2311: 'Conflict when selecting restart type(Internal error, programming error or missing error message, please report a bug). Temporary error, restart node'.

*I solved it by* stopping any remaining NDBd nodes: bin/ndb_mgm [-c <MGM_Server>[MGM_Server_Port]] -e "<nodeid> stop" (for each NDBd node in the Cluster;
connecting them to the management sever(s) only, *appending the --initial parameter*: bin/ndbd --initial --nostart;
starting the NDBd servers: bin/ndb_mgm [-c <MGM_Server>[MGM_Server_Port]] -e "<nodeid> start" (for each NDBd node in the Cluster;
starting normally each NDBD server: bin/ndbd [-c <MGM_Server>[MGM_Server_Port]]


----------



## soft_ice (Jan 24, 2012)

oh man...I remember some years ago having similar issues with a MySQL cluster. Glad you got it resolved


----------

